# Textdatei mit C++ auf Logitech G15 LCD ausgeben



## Niipy2 (19. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe habe die Logitech G15 Tastatur, die mitgeliefert ein SDK für ihr LCD hat.
In diesem SDK benutzt man die C++ Sprache um neue Applets zu programmieren. Leider hab ich von C++ nur wenig Ahnung, deswegen frage ich hier.

Ein Programm welches mir das Lvl und die Erfahrungspunkte in einem Spiel wiedergibt, exportiert meine Daten momentan als Textdatei. Ich will nun diese Textdatei in dem Programm namen "Lcd-Studio" einbinden.
Nun mein Problem. Ich suche entweder ein eigenständiges Programm welches mir die Werte auf dem LCD wiedergibt, oder ein Plugin für das LCD-Studio.

Hier ein Beispiel der Textdatei:


> [LCDLog]
> Charname=Niipy
> BaseExp=2902951
> BaseExpNext=255341
> ...


Mir würde sogar schon reichen wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich die Daten als Variable in C++ weitergeben kann. Danke ^^


----------

